# WelchAllyn Notice: Discontinued Superbulbs



## litho123 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi folks - 

I received notice from WelchAllyn that certain bulbs that we love here at CPF will be discontinued. The text is as follows:

Greg, 

 I am contacting you regarding the following lamps that you purchase from Welch Allyn: 

Welch Allyn P/N's: 

01148-U 
01160-U 
01164-U 
01166-U 
01183-U 
01331-U 

We have seen a very low volume of purchase for the lamps noted above over the last several years. We are currently going through an exercise of reviewing the low volume lamps, and the lamps above came up. We would like to offer you a last time buy. We would appreciate your response in 20 days. Our plan is to no longer offer these lamps for purchase after that time.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Aaaaarrrgh!!!* :green: _[time to scrape together some $ and stock up]_


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 16, 2009)

Why are they doing it??


----------



## 325addict (Jul 16, 2009)

For a company, there's only ONE reason to stop making things... falling demands!

Timmo.


----------



## Mjolnir (Jul 16, 2009)

What about the 1185?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 16, 2009)

Mjolnir said:


> What about the 1185?


 

I am sure that Litho would have mentioned it. Highly popular lamp.

Bill


----------



## Patriot (Jul 16, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> I am sure that Litho would have mentioned it. Highly popular lamp.





Imagine the the scramble we'd see here at CFP if it had been on the list. 

....pretty humorous to consider.. :laughing:


----------



## fneuf (Jul 16, 2009)

The end of an age...
Where is a good place to find 1164 right now ?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 16, 2009)

People are some desperate that even silent lurkers started posting...


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 16, 2009)

If I were you people I wouldn't worry-some company will produce generic versions that are just as good if not better.So there is no reason to go out and buy up what ever supply is left.....


----------



## fneuf (Jul 16, 2009)

My post was not intented to get the bulbaholic paranoïa up... Just a tip question!



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> People are some desperate that even silent lurkers started posting...


 Don't get that one


----------



## Patriot (Jul 16, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> So there is no reason to go out and buy up what ever supply is left.....





Awe come on... and miss participating in the feeding frenzy?

:tinfoil:


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jul 16, 2009)

*Ack*! and we were just getting the word out on the 1331!

Any chance for a 1318 replacement?


----------



## BSBG (Jul 16, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> *Ack*! and we were just getting the word out on the 1331!
> 
> Any chance for a 1318 replacement?



Yikes, I just ordered a few as it is my favorite bulb. Well, one of them anyway :thumbsup:.


----------



## Illum (Jul 16, 2009)

well the 1164 and 1331 disappeared from bulbconnections


----------



## jar3ds (Jul 16, 2009)

OMG phew... i feel for all yalll that use those bulbs but if the 1185 was gone i don't know what i would have done


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah, looks like I'll need another pallete for WA bulb backup supplies.

These graphs now give a better idea of the strengths and weaknesses of some of these favorite bulbs.

Litho123, please let us join with you in buying a final amount. Thanks!


----------



## js (Jul 16, 2009)

I was just about to post this very thread (or something like it), as I received a material obsolescence letter in the mail as well. August 21st is the last-time-buy deadline for 01160 lamps (and presumably the others listed by litho--I only was notified about the 1160, so the 1274, 1185, and 1111 are not affected by this, definitely). I already have as many 1160 lamps as I will need to provide ring-potted WA1160's for the SL60 modes, so I will not be buying any more, but it was good of WA to notify us.

End of an era, really. The famed and beloved 1160 lamp discontinued. Who would have thought that would go before the 1111?


----------



## WildChild (Jul 16, 2009)

litho123 said:


> ...
> as well as several others.
> ...



Any word about the 1111? I want to know if I need to stock up or not!


----------



## litho123 (Jul 17, 2009)

At present the 1185 and 1111 are not being discontinued.

ElectronGuru - you raise a good question about the 1318 bulb. The 1331 was identical to the 1318 at a cheaper price. I suspect that the 1318 will be discontinued as well ... but I'll ask and update this post.

I will be looking to place one last order for these soon to be discontinued bulbs.

More later.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks again for letting all of us know. I placed a big order in your thread that brings my backup stock up to about 30--50 of each of my most used bulbs.

Litho123 you are the best!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 20, 2009)

Litho, just checking to see when you are going to do the final order.


----------



## litho123 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'll be placing the final order for discontinued bulbs Thursday or Friday, August 6th or 7th.


----------



## Starlight (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry, missed the sales thread link.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 4, 2009)

Litho's Bi-Pin Hotwire Bulbs (Part 3)


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 4, 2009)

Starlight said:


> Sorry, missed the sales thread link.



Now I understand the message in your sigline, given that DM51's link was also Litho123's sig.


----------



## litho123 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah - 

I need to update my sig line with the new link.

I'll be placing the final order on Thursday.


----------

